

Ask HN: Would YC alumni be interested in a get-together with new entrepreneurs?  - bicknergseng

Just to gauge interest (at the moment)...&#60;p&#62;Would any of you YC alumni or successful start up founders be interested in a meet up with future entrepreneurs?  I was thinking a casual social event at a bar or something with the YC crowd would be great for everyone.
======
itsprofitbaron
YC already do something similar with StartupSchool[1] and the founders do
other stuff as well [2][3]. Similarly if you have any questions, most of them
openly 'advertise' their emails on their blogs etc as well.

[1] <http://startupschool.org/>

[2] <http://askolo.com/ycalumni> \- Additionally some YC founders and YC
Partners have profiles there as well

[3] [http://blog.iamexec.com/post/20415502048/rent-a-tech-
company...](http://blog.iamexec.com/post/20415502048/rent-a-tech-company-
founder-through-exec-for-donors)

